# viva media games



## ssalty (Apr 6, 2007)

Today I bought two games that looked interesting. Both, as it turns out, were from Viva Media games. One was 'Black Buccaneer' and the other was AGON (Ancient Games Of Nations). My XP system met all the criteria.

I won't bother laying out my system's specs because my problems have nothing to do with the system. It has to do with Viva Media.

Black Buccaner installed fine and started fine. There was no help option on the title screen. I wanted to learn more about movement, etc. On the CD it told me to go to the PDF file on the CD for the manual.

There was a manual there, all right. It was a 19 page manual on how to use a digital camera. Nothing to do with the game.

After installing AGON, I tried to start it. I was greeted with a box asking for the registration code.

So I went to the Viva Media web page and their tech support sub-page. The first time, when I tried to use their embedded email, it simply froze up. That was after I found that Black Buccaneer had directions to work a camera.

I set the problem aside and installed AGON. Installation went well. But when I tried to play the game, a box popped up asking for the registration code. Now both these games were on the $9.99 rack at Target. There aren't any registration codes available.

So I went to the Viva Media web site. A link took me to their tech support page. I worked through the steps to send a message from there, but after I had finished typing my message, when I clicked on the continue button, nothing happened. I was stuck.

So I sent a message to their advertised address. The system returned error Daemon messages.

I guess I came here to just say: DON'T BUY VIVA MEDIA GAMES. I think they may have gone out of business, or else they scam out faulty discs and run and hide. I'm sending a snail mail letter to the posted physical address. But that will probably come back too. Be warned! Read the box when you buy software. If it is from Viva Media, move on.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i honestly have never heard of them before,but thanks for the heads up.


----------

